# Thinking of SELLING my Large BGE



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

When I bought this last November 2012 I thought I had the interest and passion to invest in the BGE, it is an investment. I found out that the interest did not last and I was fooling myself to believe that I liked to cook. I don't.
The question is: How much should I sell it for. For sell would be the LBGE, compact table (I put Johnson's clear stain on it), plate setter, ashtool and the BGE cover that's specifically for the compact table. I have over $1200 invested but not sure what a fair price would be, it's like new BUT used.
Any suggestions would be appreciated and considered.


SOLD-SOLD -SOLD


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*The Amazing Karnak*

Suggest you, as the seller, name a price you think is fair and start from there. It's the normal progression of selling stuff.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*price*

Your right. After some research I have decided that $900 would be a fair price for what I have. I can be reached at [email protected] or a PM. Email would be faster probably.


SOLD..........SOLD............SOLD.............SOLD


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd be interested without the table. If you decide to split up let me know.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*table*



Splittine said:


> I'd be interested without the table. If you decide to split up let me know.



Thanks Splittine but I wouldn't have any need for the table without the BGE.
It's made from cypress.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

The BGE is sold. Made a new friend from Spanish Fort, Al. Nice to have met you Kevin and I hope you enjoy the Egg. Thank you


----------

